# How much boost on a stock MC1 Turbo motor?



## GolfDraggin (Mar 8, 2005)

its 5 cyl







7.8:1 CR... how far do you think i can push it befor it goes BOOM?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: How much boost on a stock MC1 Turbo motor? (GolfDraggin)*

Otherwise stock? about 1 full bar of boost...after that all your doing is heating the air charge as you'd be well outside the efficiency range of the stock turbo.


----------



## GolfDraggin (Mar 8, 2005)

sorry, what i mean is that the block and head all with the stock hardware... the turbo will be upgraded. im curious as to what it can take. im hoping (eventually) to push for about 30 psi


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (GolfDraggin)*

Yeah, should be able to take 30 if you use good hardware to bolt it all together. Some people are getting over 400hp from MC1s with no internal mods...


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: How much boost on a stock MC1 Turbo motor? (duandcc)*

even on the stock turbo you can happily run 20psi provided you've done the mods to get fuel. btdt for 2 years now. good intercooling is a must. torque continues to climb up to 22psi but HP gain is very little. 
stock internals can handle 30psi provided you have good ignition/fuel control. i'd say look at water injection.


----------

